

Microsoft Pushes VoIP to Fend off Cisco  - qhoxie
http://gigaom.com/2008/10/14/microsoft-pushes-voip-to-fend-off-cisco/

======
pragmatic
How is Microsoft "fending off" Cisco? Is Cisco making consumer OS's and an
office suite?

